
Show HN: Experimental URL abuse - MJSplot_author
http://xqt2.com/p/everything.html#DwIw9gJgngBAzgFygGwKYF4BEAHAhhCASwDsBzALhgEZUBbAbhltwA8BaAd0IgQAtKALAAY6jZgCdSJNmgBmCSrgCuCMGNyTp4wqV4KYy1fUwA+AFAwYwXlXhI0WBKhYI2uZDuKUAxqmJPxYxMAQRAlOBJSGD5UGABVACUAGQBCYAB6G3NLYGwQ5GQYDl5cBBgoMCV4VFjeVHFYwjgYbzB-PzLW-1wSVAgiwj4SaLr45IAqADoMvIsrPJgATUqW3GIYcNiKpXEYEHEwDjh65o5UEDYIVAA3aLAwZGaACm1dTo9vAGsYNhgSOGwqG8ZVQaFoHQAlHcmJBCLJYENmnhSKgADQjPwbY4YqwIBAmZifVBPCEZPEmGCyJTEYGENrosC7GJMXBEvYqVTrECgw7o1QwMCA9a4GDEVAcGDI2JcPjlSq7Q7rLpOfyTGAAFVGHmIn2aa36zKlzW8DVKfVWXNicBKDX6Mt4BmIFTFjoNdVgXAK1WlJTK2yKBycarmM2y83MAEl1oiirhYP7vGssbFmYkkvAlCBaE0Im0BesEn0iAh0gAJABy6QAYgAhaG8MCIAz51BsMCyWR7ZBgKKMgUxBVitsdlptFVlWR97aTMyhkOzSyWZZVRPrADkcFw11Qa8luBRzVojNigPEzDF-mQsHCkTlOz2ByOJz290+Em+At2ACtwmVN9db1TZJoRFWRCDQfM71HWhsBUeoZxydIFxDMI8TzNpvA+T4sEJYkIVMABZVlYhFMUJSlDJUM5cwQ18dpxBonJ9hMYA4GYAoTE1JoYAAKS3XAAGUTUIbAygQQhwXEDI2PcZAWOY+c-ggRwJPqUwACYAFZ0iEdT0nUoQqAANnRQzyGEcgqE0udELogIw2AScwHsuZw3GMUNCvH5LAHRpmiSAAtASEG0MhoOwBo4FzaMwBgW0lF8HE0DIWV2xxNNUTmfVmw8N4zh0PQWg8Do2AiK4YG7fB6lxfEbnqKAhjISY9FoZAyXxaFTQgdErlaGDIrgdFspudwlDNdLgOVHpiEA0YpTVTVakbcSwuOcRt0HLy1u3ZojM+Os0sQUpCG8GAWuQYNEIXcNXI1OoGj+PUYAAZiEfaxnTZLSFlDxszKCTsEbc0QFgCMAFEGV2EUqCEN66zgdtXF+wY-nWKtCAaScWHSABhXgDnBBDFy4pF9x3Zo00e6g4ZgJ4jMmdTvjSvhSip5kJLJiEicsEmztwL4WVgYhnIMZAODjU5GW+Sddjq8RnVQImbJuxcI07f0NFiU0ClgRAEu+BMk0wk7vlADl0JpLCsAgMBvCUcFVXAaBJmVDoweLXAQAcNcQqUHdGBtu2HYQSYrgiUhiAIyAMDXNo1yCHGxzdj2vZj32d0o83iApflNhxEgwnAkFi0ZJWkIc9InJcnI4GE0Sw0D+2OkmcSEAg9AYEwCM11oUURYbRBZu434NYaFJMHoOZjgQKMAmudwnipGlxLaEkAG8YEb4PJhRBAwbBDoaygCMICeH3VPENcuacFxE-afwYA72myJgAARM0SWvsAklt9xUGC0KpASQwAAL7ohhrDCEk9EK120PXMws50hOygCYIAA
======
MJSplot_author
HN protects itself quite well from very long URLs. But reddit[0] will happily
host 20kB.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/47gjbv/experim...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/47gjbv/experimental_url_abuse/)

